# Keepers of Kalimdor ( Allianz / Frostwolf)



## RothN (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

wir sind eine nette, keine raidende (noch nicht), aber hilfende Gilde. Unsere High-Leveler helfen, wo sie können. Unsere Gilde auf dem Server Frostwolf umfasst über 100 Mitglieder, aber es sind auch 2.-/3.- bzw. Bankcharaktäre.

Level (es sollten keine Level 1 Charaktäre sein) und Klasse sind eigentlich egal, weil wir "noch" nicht ( glaub ich (: ) raiden. 

Unsere Homepage: www.keepersofkalimdor.de
Unser Team-Speak Server: www.keepersofkalimdor.de
Das Passwort von diesem Server schreibe ich hier nicht, weil sonst welche auf den Server kommen, die gar nicht auf Frostwolf spielen.

Was wir euch bieten:

- eine sehr nette Gilde, d.h. nette Member und Leitung
- eine gut aussehende Homepage
- einen übersichtlichen Team-Speak Server



Wir erwarten von euch:

- Aktivität und soziales Verhalten, d.h. keine kindischen Äußerungen oder Beleidigungen
- Freude am Spiel
- Team-Speak Aktivität ist eigentlich die einzigste Regel bei uns

Wenn ihr Interesse habt meldet  Euch hier im Forum oder per PN bei mir, denn wir suchen Dich.


Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Finityhexer


----------

